# 70's Rock T-Shirt, Tattoos, bolier room...



## vandecarr

Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## Sobek5150

KISS Saves Christmas


----------



## Jon_Are

Hot, Hot, Hotter Than Hell!


----------



## jasonjuicer

I love the shirt! Kiss is always a classic.


----------

